# Star Wars Abbreviated



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2006)

Lucas approves 20-minute 'Star Wars'

Tuesday, August 8, 2006
CNN.com

LONDON, England (AP) -- U.S. director George Lucas has given permission for the "Star Wars" saga, which lasted for over 13 hours, to be shortened to a production of just 20 minutes, officials from Britain's Reduced Shakespeare Company said Tuesday.

The company is famous for staging the Bard's 37 plays in just 97 minutes and has also staged "The complete history of America" and "The Bible: the complete word of God," among other abbreviated productions.

"This is my boyhood dream, in the space of 20 minutes I'm going to be Jabba the Hutt, Jar Jar Binks, Darth Vader and Anakin Skywalker," said the company's Adam Long, who will write and direct the piece and star in it, with two other performers.

"Everyone loves 'Star Wars' but I love it more than anyone on the planet."

Long has promised to include every plot point from the "Star Wars" epic, from Anakin Skywalker's move to the Dark Side, Princess Leia's rescue from the Empire and the construction of the new Death Star.

Lucas' production company Lucasfilm has approved the reduced comedy version, which will be broadcast in Britain in the last week of August.

It will be filmed during a one-off performance at London's Criterion Theatre on August 17.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2006)

Shortening the Word of God is one thing but Star Wars?! Come on! What is this world coming to?!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 9, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F6%255F200v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_200v.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_6_200v/image.gif"></a>

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------

